# [AD] bei Firefox anpassen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab auf verscheidenen Seiten bei gewissen Bildern nur immer so ein [AD] im Firefox, denke mal das steht dafür das Adware geblockt wurde was ja auch sinnvoll ist. Nur kann ich teilweise auf seriösen Seiten keine Bidler sehen. Wie kann ich das mir so anpassen das ich bei den Seiten wo ich das sehen möchte auch zu sehen bekomme.

Viele Grüße


----------

